# Virginia Beach, VA, 007_Shadow, male young



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

It is an animal control facility, but I reviewed for PTS and didn't find anything, so if it needs to be moved please feel free.










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12875172

Available 2/1 







Virginia Beach Animal Control has wonderful pets available for adoption. Please make time to visit all the animals currently being housed at the Virginia Beach Animal Control Bureau. We are located near the Virginia Beach Municipal center at 2665 Leroy Dr., behind Princess Anne Middle School. 

Owners may reclaim their animals from 
10AM to 6PM Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays
CLOSED on Tuesdays
11AM to 7PM on Thursdays
9AM to 3PM on Saturdays and Sundays

For more information please call 385-4444 option #2. 

In order to help process your request for information faster, please refer to the animal's cage number (cats) or kennel number (for dogs). This will assist us in locating the information about the animal you are referring to. 

Applicants wishing to adopt an unaltered animal must reside in Virginia Beach, Virginia or an adjacent political district. If an animal has been spayed or neutered, he/she can be adopted to a resident outside the cities of Virginia Beach, Norfolk, and Chesapeake and even out of state. All unaltered animals, or whose status is unknown, must be adopted by a resident of Virginia Beach, Norfolk, or Chesapeake pursuant to 
Code of Virginia section § 3.1-796.96.C-3 and § 3.1-796.96.C-4.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

This is a kill shelter.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Duploicate, pls close. Have bumped up original


----------

